# Why the Model 3 Performance is the best Tesla yet!



## AlexanderUSAF (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello all

I picked up my Model 3 Performance back in late September and I've already logged 4,000 miles. I've owned a handful of muscle cars in my past back in my Air Force days, but I have to say this thing blows them all out of the water!

Anyway, I put together a video as it's always been a hobby of mine to film car videos. Hope you enjoy!






[Mod edit: changed link to point to the video rather than the channel]


----------



## arkysolar (Sep 12, 2017)

AlexanderUSAF said:


> Hello all
> 
> I picked up my Model 3 Performance back in late September and I've already logged 4,000 miles. I've owned a handful of muscle cars in my past back in my Air Force days, but I have to say this thing blows them all out of the water!
> 
> ...


Very nicely done video.


----------

